# Control Arm - Self locking nut spins ball joint



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

I had the same problem once on a truck. I used a piece of 2x4 and forced it over so the ball was snug to the seat, then tightened it. Worked good for me.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

this is where the "pop" "pop" "pop" with an impact gun cures the problem.

what you may need to do is place a support under the ball joint/control arm and let the car down enough to put pressure on the the system. You may need to whack the the spindle down so to create a binding pressure between the spindle and the taper of the ball joint.

the impact gun is the best and easiest method I have used though.
I want to edit because somebody may have accepted exactly what I wrote which is not what I intended it to mean.

NEVER EVER hit the actual spindle. You can damage it. I meant the prtion of the spindle (as the entire metal piece) that goes over the ball joint. Use caution to not damage any surrounding items (including thumbs)


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

use a standard(non-locking) nut to seat the taper in the ball joint, then exchange it for the self locking one, it should tighten without twisting the ball joint now. Make sure to support the cars weight on the lower control arm when you change out the nuts.


----------



## dkbaum (Feb 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you so much for your help. I guess I should have seen the logic in this. Anyway, back on and as good as new. Thank y'all!!


----------

